# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > General >  Best Villain!

## Chris_2k11

Come on then guys! Which do you pick?   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sheilamarie

i think it has to be Richard Hillman god he was so freaky but if it was best bitch it would be tracy

----------


## Chloe O'brien

i voted alan bradley but where was nick cotton and trevor jordache they were far more evil than half the ones on the list

----------


## Chris_2k11

> i voted alan bradley but where was nick cotton and trevor jordache they were far more evil than half the ones on the list


This is only for villains in Corrie though Kath! lol!

----------


## Chloe O'brien

so it is silly me i'll go and put my specs on  :Big Grin:

----------


## Johnny Allen

I always found Greg Kelly to be a wonderful villian, mind my top villian is of course Richard Hillman.

----------


## LostVoodoo

i HAD to vote richard hilman, since that is the stuff of legend. but i do remember Jez Quigley being a rather scary character- you really did think he had a screw loose. 
btw, what was the name of the guy who tricked Deirdrie (why can't i spell that?) into thinking he was a pilot etc? was that Alan Bradley?

----------


## lollymay

richard hillman

----------


## Johnny Allen

If you ask me Corrie hasn't had a real proper villian since Richard Hillman, Charlie doesn't compete.

----------


## CrazyLea

ermmi dont remember some (alan bradley, greg kelly (or was he the greg with sally??) ermm yaeh
but i thought richard was great!!

----------


## Cornishbabe

Maya. The way she went about things was just so great

----------


## Katy

Richard Hillman, but closely followed by druggie Jez Quigley.

----------


## jack_m

Richard Hillman, although is Sally Webster turns into much more of a psycho she'll be a serious contender! lol

----------


## Angeltigger

i have just started to watch corrie so i don't know who most of these people are but for the people i do not i choose Mad Maya and Charlie Stubbs

----------


## sheilamarie

> Richard Hillman, although is Sally Webster turns into much more of a psycho she'll be a serious contender! lol


yeah sally these last few weeks lol shes been a bit of a psycho lol

----------


## Layne

Richard deffinatly

----------


## kerry4nigel

Yes i agree, Richard Hillman is definately the best villian Corrie has ever had!

----------


## Em

Richard hillman then jez quigley. Alan Bradley was before my time but he was quite bad as well or so im told!

----------


## littlemo

Like most of you, I went for Richard Hillman, but Jez Quigley was evil! In fact maybe I'd like to change my decision, I know I can't on the votes, but in my opinion Jez was worse (in a way) because Richard Hillman belonged in a psychiatric hospital, he had a screw lose. In his mind he was doing the world a favour, and didn't feel any guilt. He couldn't empathise with people. Jez knew exactly what he was doing, revelled in other people's pain and enjoyed making people's lives a misery. Also he was a gangster he did what he did for a living. It was disgusting!

----------


## i_luv_dennis

got to be richard hillman

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i actually voted for tracy because she is alwys there being evil remember she stole her own grans bf because she thought he was loaded

----------


## Ciaran

I love that programme.  I thought that was funny when he said that.

----------


## hazey

Richard Hillman was the one I voted for, think he was clever how he planned things,and evil because of what he did.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

never saw it is it good

----------


## Siobhan

I said Alan Bradley cause of what he did to Rita.. who was that guy who put Deirdre in jail.. he was good villian too

----------


## *-Rooney-*

oh yeah that was jon lindsay i forgot about him

----------


## tammyy2j

1. Richard 2. Maya 3. Bradley

----------


## Chris_2k11

> who was that guy who put Deirdre in jail.. he was good villian too


Oooh yeah John Lindsay, completely forgot about him! lol

----------


## dddMac1

i voted for Richard Hillman

----------


## ~*~Leanne~*~

i liked joe but he wasn't as bad as richard but i still voted him

----------


## xStephaniex

has got to be richard hillman !!! what a nasty piece of work. i hated him to the core he gave me nightmares lol, i mean who kills someone with a crow bar and hits an old lady over the head with one too and trieds to kill someone with a spade!!! then your own family!!! he's not right in the head

----------


## xxvikkixx

Richard Hillman and Mad Maya, but I voted Richard :P

----------


## *-Rooney-*

tracey or charlie because they are both still on the scene whilst maya and richard are gone and tracey and charlie are getting stronger characters by the day

----------


## stacyefc

i think the worst has been richard but i voted charlie cos he has been my best villian i didn't like richard

----------


## pinkfirefly

Andy from Holloyoaks is def the best villian

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

Richard but followed close by Charlie

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Andy from Holloyoaks is def the best villian


Im not talking about Hollyoaks villains though am I?  :Confused:

----------


## willsmummy

Alan Bradley is my no 1, but tricky Dicky is not far behind.

I did laugh when Alan Bradley got knocked down by a tram!

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Alan Bradley is my no 1, but tricky Dicky is not far behind.
> 
> I did laugh when Alan Bradley got knocked down by a tram!


I've seen a clip of that episode.  :Smile:  The storyline generally sounded quite good.

----------


## Bryan

the Platts evil nanny who was obssesed with Martin...she was another of the great villains to walk down the cobbles of Coronation Street

----------


## shannisrules

richard hillman for me ill never forget his leaving episode

----------


## Chris_2k11

> richard hillman for me ill never forget his leaving episode


Me neither. Absolutely brilliant week of episodes leading up to his demise.  :Clap:

----------


## Abbie

mines richard i just thought that his storylines were great followed by mad maya

----------


## Richie_lecturer

It's a toss up for me between Hillman and Bradley.

----------


## Pixie

I think definetly Richard Hilman - those final scenes he was in had me on the edge of my seat

----------


## Lisa321

As soon as I saw that name i voted =] 

Mr Richard Hillman is the most ledgendary villian to have ever walked over those bobbly cobbles.

He was fantastic, brilliant actor, ruined lotsa peoples lives, scarred them for life, injured a few people and all, what more could you want?

----------


## Bolaornam

tony romos the best scrambler, most accurate, has great arm strength

Mcnabb is second, but would be first had he not been going through all the health issues

then rothlisberger i guess

the other running QBs cant throw for

----------


## Chris_2k11

whaaaaaaat

----------


## parkerman

> It's a toss up for me between Hillman and Bradley.


I thought you meant Bradley in Eastenders. A real villain if ever there was one.  :Rotfl:

----------

